# Please Read



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Written by Janet Birdsall

Dr. Center.... Canine Health Foundation..... Rosy's Memorial... Please Read

Most everyone knows that recently I came off a win that every breeder dreams of. Winning Westminster. But the win was truly a reminder to me of the commitment that I have made to this breed and the betterment of it. Not just the betterment of structure and type, but the betterment of health and welfare as well. It was a reminder of the responsibility that I have as a Havanese breeder.

Over the past two years I have heard of about 4 stories of Liver Shunt from various Havanese owners and breeders, and through circumstances of my connections with the University of Florida, have helped out two people go through the diagnoses, treatment and ultimately the death of two lovely little Havanese puppies with inoperatable multiple intrahepatic liver shunt. These puppies were not my breeding, but seeing what these puppies and owners went through was totally devasting.

One of the puppies was from out of town, and as I knew the owner quite well through a mutual friend, I offered to take the puppy to the University of Florida for diagnostics and treatment and to have the puppy stay with me until it was on the mend and ready to go back home. At the time I assumed that the case would be minor and probably not even a shunt.

When the puppy was born, she was normal. She grew normally, ate normally and was socially normal. It was during the weaning process at about 6 weeks that you began to see slight changes.

When she arrived to go to the University of Florida she was thin and not eating by herself. I think she was about 8 weeks old. I agreed with her owner that there was something wrong, but even if it was a shunt, we would just do surgery and everything would be fine. Right?? Wrong!

I remember the day I took her to the University of Florida, I never thought for a moment I would be given the devastating news I heard. Upon doing the ultrasound, they knew she had an inoperable multiple intrahepatic liver shunt. The bloodwork only confirmed this. Imagine holding an 8 week old puppy that is busy giving you kisses and some Doctor standing there telling you she is going to die and there is nothing that can be done to save her. When I asked that question of when?? I am told it could be a few days, a few weeks, a few months&#8230;. I cried for a couple of hours before I pulled out of the University to drive home.

Still I could not quite believe that the puppy would actually die, I actually thought if I loved it enough it would get well, so I asked the owner to leave the puppy with me until I got her treatment and meds under control. The coming weeks would prove to be some of the toughest I have ever endured. I made her food for her, fed her by a syringe every few hours as she didn't eat by herself, The medicines gave her diarrhea and made her rear so raw. I struggled to find a balance in the medications. I prayed for strength and courage all the time as I knew the end was coming. She lived to be about 11 weeks old.

Through this tragedy, came the renewed commitment that I don't want any of my owners to have to experience what I did. I have been lucky, but these 4 occurrences which were randomly brought to my attention, combined with Dr. Center's research have taught me that it is only luck.

I went to hear Dr. Center speak during my time at Westminster earlier this month. Her research is fascinating and everyday she is getting closer to finding the gene responsible for Microvascular Dysplasia and Portosystemic Vascular Anomalies. 
I beg of all breeders to realize this is in our breed. My Lines, Your Lines, everyone's lines. Please don't close your eyes to this devastating illness. Rather&#8230;.. Join me in pledging money to Dr. Centers research project.

Just imagine if every breeder gives say $500 (25% of a puppy sold), or a portion of a stud fee collected or even $100 and every pet owner $25, how quickly we will have raised the amount we need. Perhaps take a portion of your advertising money if you campaign a dog, enter one less show this week, or even the portion set aside for eating out this week. Even if it is just $5.00 to say I believe in this&#8230; I wish I could help more, but It is a rough time. Just give something. Please.

On my website, I have set up a page for Rosy's Memorial. http://www.myyuppypuppy.com/rosysmemorialfund.html You will be able to track the process on a daily basis what has been pledged. Those who wish, will also have their names listed on the page, though you can choose to remain anonymous as well. 
On March 11th, The Canine Health Foundation board will meet and officially pass the grant for Dr. Centers Research. My goal is on March 12th, to present our money raise d to the CHF, earmarked for Dr. Centers Project. Our Goal is $7000.00!!

I have set up "The Rosy Memorial Page" and have pledged to spend the coming weeks raising this money for CHF. I think it is that important. 
All checks can be made payable to "Canine Health Foundation" Please note in the bottom notes corner&#8230; Grant 963, and you can mark in "Memory of Rosy" or any other Havanese you know whom have suffered with MVP or PSS or even a person you want to donate in memory of.

If you want to pledge money but cant send it till after March 11th, please pledge and let me know when you will be able to mail it.

I a sk that you mail the checks to me and I will turn them all in at once and better be able to make sure I raise ALL the funds that are needed. It would be nice if you email me your pledge, so I can cross reference when the check is received. If you need to pay by credit card, please contact me privately and I will explain how. 
Janet Birdsall, 18150 SE 20th Place, Silver Springs, FL 34488
Phone: 352 625 7926
Just imagine&#8230;.. What we can do if we come together!! Please join me in making a difference.
Sincerely,
Janet Birdsall


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I sit here with tears rolling down my face. It's so heartbreaking to have to watch any of these vessels of the purest kind of love go through this devastating disease. I will do what I can.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This was written by one of my breeders-----:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I cannot imagine the heartbreak. I will pledge. We certainly know, just from reading this forum, that liver disease exists in this breed. I do not know how any breeder can deny it.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

As I sit here and read this tears are welling up in my eyes...this is something that is soo sad but we can make a change!!!!!! I hope we all can hope these little ones out. Thank You soooo much for posting this. I will do what I can to help!!!! Hugs to you for putting your heart and soul into this wonderful little breed!!!:hug:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sandi,

Thank you for sharing this with us.

I too sit here in tears....can't imagine the sadness of lossing one of these little guys.

I will also pledge some money.

*I would like to suggest that maybe we give one pledge, pool our money together and give one pledge under "The Havaneseforum".*

After seeing the quilt...I feel we are a really group with a real cause and we can make a difference.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I sit here sobbing as the memories of what my precious little Shadow endured flood back. Although she didn't have PSS nor MVD she did have liver "issues" and suffered similarly to what little Rosy did.

I will definitely help, whether it be directly to Janet or through the Forum.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lynn, 
Making a donation in the name of the Forum is a great idea. Are you volunteering to collect the $$??


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, I will volunteer to collect the money and handle it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh, i think we all read this thinking of Shadow and although not as serious Marj's Ricky and all the others we know who have had even minor liver complications. Most recently little Gracie. I will do what I can through personally or through the Forum. I have subscribed to this thread to see if we are going to make it a Forum donation.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone. Collecting the money puts another leg in the process, she is trying to get the funds in by March 11. I think that would be great to give as one group, but in the essence of time I suggest we each make our pledge and note on our check as the Havanesforum.com.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't even imagine the loss of a puppy knowing how attached we get to just a picture even before we hold them. I think a forum donation is a great idea. Down the road, we always can do a quilt. :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sandi, thanks for sharing this. I will certainly contribute. Considering the deadline of March 11, I like the idea of note on the check as The Havaneseforum.com.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

What a group we have here!!!! I hope we all can donate to help this little breed not suffer from this. It just breaks my heart......it really hits home when you want all to be well with these little fur babies.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would definitely love to contribute. So have we decided to put havaneseforum.com on the checks? Is that what we're going to do?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Janet wrote another note today. Here's an excerpt:

Thanks Connie, I have been in contact with CHF to make sure that the Havanese community receives proper credit for donations. This is why I noted on my email to *mark on checks with Grant 963-Havanese. This will ensure that all donations are for Havanese research only.* This is the other reason why I asked for checks to be mailed to me and I will ensure the correct notification is forwarded to CHF. I have also added a pledge sheet to my website that can be mailed to me or CHF (be sure to mark Havanese). I have been working with CHF and they are thrilled with this initiative.

Do we still mark the checks with havaneseforum.com? Perhaps instead we should include a short note stating that we're donating as a group so that we can be listed as such instead of writing it on the check itself.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I think we can put *Grant 963-Havanese *and contributed by member of the havanesforum.com


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sandi-Thank you *so* much for bringing this to our attention. I'm definitely sending in a contribution in memory of my beloved Panda.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

*sniff sniff* This touches me to my very soul and at the same time totally devastes me. I was sitting on the couch one day, when a commercial came on about the SPCA. The lady said "will you be an angel to one of these animals in need today"? and my 4 year old said YES I WILL. He asked what he could do to get allowance and send it to them. We will be more than happy to make a donation!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm bringing this thread back up as I feel it is so important to all of us. Please help.


----------

